

Powerful image manipulation and categorization with facial attribute detection - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/powerful_image_manipulation_and_categorization_with_facial_attribute_detection

======
nadavs
Automatically extract detailed face attributes from any uploaded image, and
apply different image transformations accordingly. Create accurate face
detection based and eyes detection based thumbnails. Dynamically add image
overlays of glasses and masks. Code samples included for Ruby on Rails, PHP,
Node.js, .Net and other frameworks.

